# Wo kann man in Bayern geil Downhill fahren (Anfänger) ?



## STREET-polo's (24. Mai 2006)

Hi, wollt fragen wo man in bayern gut downhill fahren kann, habe mit dem sport vor kurzem angefangen, u wollte nach anfänger tauglichen routen, etc fragen. 

mfg

P.S. Suche günstige Downhill Gabeln (auch gebraucht...)


----------



## dubbel (24. Mai 2006)

bischofsmais.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.Schwede (28. Mai 2006)

yo, 
gugg unter : http://www.bikepark.net/


gruß
schwede


----------



## Amarula (28. Mai 2006)

Und kann mir des jn im Chiemgau auch sagen?? Ich find da wenn nur solche abge****ten strecken...


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2006)

http://www.bikepark-lenggries.com?


----------



## Amarula (28. Mai 2006)

nope is nimma im Chiemgau... mein damit die Region um Traunstein und den Chiemsee...


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2006)

und schon mal überlegt, dich irgendwann in deinem jungen leben mal aus dem chiemgau rauszutrauen?


----------



## Amarula (29. Mai 2006)

Ja aber ich muss mim Radl überall hin! also is alles wegem Chiemgau!


----------



## domi1234567 (14. August 2014)

Kann samerberg nur empfehlen klasse Bikepark! 

Falls es 8Jahre später noch wer brauch 
Lg.


----------

